

CyanogenMod 9 alpha puts Samsung to shame - jacobr
http://osnews.com/story.php/25694/CyanogenMod_9_alpha_puts_Samsung_to_shame

======
kinleyd
The article reflects my experience with both Samsung and HTC. Ever since, I'd
vowed to stick with stock Android, and when the Galaxy Nexus was released I
was quick to grab one. Funnily, after a few days with stock Android, I reached
out for CM9 Alpha and found it to be superior to stock Android as well. I
think this says a lot about the developers behind CyanogenMod - they are
definitely doing something right and that opens up all kinds of opportunities
for them.

Regarding the manufacturers: I think they are doing a great job producing
better and better hardware. However, given the number of new models they churn
out, maintaining and upgrading the firmware for each model is practically
impossible. If they do still plan to skin their versions of Android, the only
practical option would be to minimize the model churn and ensure they upgrade
each model in timely fashion. Otherwise they risk turning off their customers
big time.

------
ZeroGravitas
Interesting disagreement in the comments from a CM9 on Samsung developer.

<http://www.osnews.com/permalink?511055>

